# Loking at first handgun



## retiredmajordad (Feb 21, 2012)

Was recommended to look at Kahr PM9. I know very little about the company, its reliability or the gun model itself. Any thoughts or other recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would cerianly look at it. Depending on your needs, your size, your intended use of the weapon, your experiance, your budget, your ability to practice, your laws, your proximity to stores and ranges, why you were recomended that gun, all would play into my thoughts and my recomendations. I own one, I like it. It is not my only weapon but it is a good little gun for what I use it for. Kahr makes quality handguns,especially in the 9mm caliber.

RCG


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I've owned eleven Kahr's and currently own five. The first gen polymer Kahr's ('P' series) had problems. Kahr has addressed these and more recent versions are doing Ok. I have owned two PM9's, the first of which was an early version. I got rid of it and waited for the next generation and bought one of those. It has been flawless.

If you are looking for a deep concealment or pocket 9mm, the PM9 is hard to beat. If you want a decent single stacked, thin 9mm, I'd consider their K9 series.


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd also consider a CM9. It's the economy version of the PM9. It just doesn't have the match grade barrel, which frankly I question the need for in a defensive gun anyway. And the slide isn't as pretty. But it's basically the same gun. And a hundreds cheaper. I have one and I love it. 100% reliable. Works with any ammo I put in it. And it has surprisingly light recoil for a 9mm weighing under a pound. It kicks. Don't get me wrong. But its not uncomfortable at all.


----------



## WI45 (Mar 1, 2012)

i agree with the cm9 option, although it is a small gun and easy to carry, if you haven't fired any handguns you might want to start with a larger frame, making control and aiming easier to learn. endorsements are helpful, but look at a large selection of brands and sizes/calibers. there is a lot to choose from, SA,DA, external safeties, steel, polymer. unless you have the money to buy several guns, look and if possible fire as many as you can before the first purchase, or you may find yourself wishing you had.


----------

